# Has anyone conceived while partner on anti-depressants (Venlafaxine particularly)?



## iloveblue

Hi

My husband is on Venlafaxine (Effexor) and I have just miscarried my third pregnancy in 8 months.
The first was in October 2010 at 20 weeks, the second in Feb 2011 at 7/8 weeks and this one was just last week at about 9 weeks. All very different experiences.

We have been referred to our local recurrent mc unit for testing.
I have two boys aged 4 and 6  had no problems in either pregnancy.
Im aware that there are many things that could be causing these mcs, including NK cells, blood clotting etc  I also know that Im now unwilling to accept the bad luck theory.

I recently came across this article
https://www.cchrint.org/tag/venlafaxine/

which is based on a study completed last year which found that women on Venlafaxine were 110% more likely to miscarry. Now, that seems extremely high to me, and I cant help thinking that if it affects women in that way surely it must have a negative affect on sperm. My husband started taking it after our second son was born.

Ive also found this
https://www.gponline.com/News/article/603012/antidepressants-cause-male-infertility/

which says that yes, it can affect sperm motility, but it doesnt say anything about damaging sperm or causing miscarriage. There seems to be very little research done into the whole area.

So, Im trying to do my own anecdotal research.
If you have conceived while your husband/partner has been taking Venlafaxine (Effexor) or any other SNRI for that matter, I would love to hear how your pregnancy proceeded.

Thank-you so much


----------



## joufy

hi, iloveblue, I know it's been awhile since you posted, and not sure if you will see this, but I was wondering if you have found out anything? Or have had success carrying a pregnancy? I have pretty much exactly the same story as you and am looking for some hope/answers. thanks


----------



## iloveblue

Hi joufy
Sorry - I don't come on here anymore and have only just seen this.
I now unfortunately have another two miscarriages to add to my list - both at 13 weeks. 
I had my uterine NK cells tested last year which were found to be high but I've ben told that there must be a reason for them being high - but just can't find anything. I've had so many tests - had a hysteroscopy a few weeks ago and all normal. 
So I am now back to thinking that it must be related to my husbands medication - which he is still taking. Both of the consultants that I see have also now admitted that it could be the case after initially saying it wasn't likely.
I'd be very interested in hearing your story. Hope you see this, and have had better luck than me.


----------



## Kay610

I was 7 weeks pregnant as of last Sunday & had a miscarriage, went to the hospital bc I was bleeding a lot. I am 36 yrs old extremely healthy always ate fruits & veggies stayed away from red meat for the most part. My boyfriend is taking Venlafaxine 75mg every day & I can't help wonder if that could be the reason for our miscarriage. It doesn't say on the bottle but I read some of the side effects from that drug & got concerned bc I do want to try again to have a child maybe in 6 months. I however am take nothing, was just taking a multivitamin flintstones. Could Venlafaxine have caused our miscarriage? If their are other women on here with the same situation which it seems like their are then we should look into a class action lawsuit against the drug company since is a side effect that the drug company never knew about & failed to notify the public. I now have 2 incisions in my stomach area bc of this & had to undergo emergency surgery at the hospital bc of this!


----------



## mystery2018

If anyone one reads this as I have read your articles about effexor being a possible link to miscarriages even when taken by the male, PLEASE send me your contact information to mystery2018 at gmail It will be a little while before I get a chance to send you a response because I am just beginning to really get involved in this concern. I too suffered two miscarriages with my girlfriend and feel that I am inspired to take on this issue.


----------



## Kaylaroles

My fiancee is on Venlafaxine as well, we have been trying to conceive but just cant seem too. I was on nexaplanon birth control but got off it in 2018 in July. I got put on these other birth controls right after I had it taken out. Me and my fiancee both discussed me stopping so that we could try. So here I am looking for answers . I have now been off my most recently birth controls for about 3 or 4 months now. Can anyone help me out with a solution please and thank you!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

This is as old thread, but since there's a new inquiry I can respond with what little experience I have. I have no experience with male use of venlafaxine, but I was on venlafaxine when I conceived my son. I worried about my use of the drug causing miscarriage but in my case everything went fine. My son will be five in a few weeks and he is healthy as can be. Can it cause miscarriage? Maybe, but there is no definite answer. You and your fiance need to discuss whether or not he can comfortably come off venlafaxine. I went off venlafaxine last summer after 5.5 years of use, and it was extremely difficult. I had extreme withdrawal and it took about 5 months to go back to normal. I don't regret going off, but I do know how hard it was, and many things can get in the way of getting off that drug. I'm lucky that I was off work, for instance. 

You guys should talk and also talk to his doctor and pharmacist, to make the best decision for you guys. Good luck!


----------



## Gillycoops

Kay610 said:


> I was 7 weeks pregnant as of last Sunday & had a miscarriage, went to the hospital bc I was bleeding a lot. I am 36 yrs old extremely healthy always ate fruits & veggies stayed away from red meat for the most part. My boyfriend is taking Venlafaxine 75mg every day & I can't help wonder if that could be the reason for our miscarriage. It doesn't say on the bottle but I read some of the side effects from that drug & got concerned bc I do want to try again to have a child maybe in 6 months. I however am take nothing, was just taking a multivitamin flintstones. Could Venlafaxine have caused our miscarriage? If their are other women on here with the same situation which it seems like their are then we should look into a class action lawsuit against the drug company since is a side effect that the drug company never knew about & failed to notify the public. I now have 2 incisions in my stomach area bc of this & had to undergo emergency surgery at the hospital bc of this!

Hi, I’m new to this but wondering if anyone has any positive news on this subject.
I was pregnant for the first time in December and miscarried at 7 weeks. My partner takes 225mg of venlafaxine and I’ve read awful things about DNA fragmentation and motility. I.e the chances of getting pregnant are low and the chances of having a viable pregnancy are low. Also that a baby could be born with various defects because of it. I’d love to hear anybodies feedback as I would like to have a child, but am petrified of another miscarriage or a serious birth defect . Please help. Any feedback would be really greatfully received. 
Thanks in advance and hope you’re all doing better than in your last posts. X


----------



## iloveblue

Hello
I wrote the original post on this thread back in 2011.
I went on to have two more miscarraiges, both at 13 weeks. 
We decided to stop trying afer that - it was too distressing to keep going through that.
I am still convinced that the Venlafaxine my husband was taking had a part to play in the miscarraiges - no other reason was ever found.
I had treatment (progesterone, steroids, etc) for the last pregnancy under Professor Quenby and Brosens but that didn't work either.
My husband is now off Venlafaxine and we have considered ttc (it is 7 yrs since the last mc) but I am now 41, my children are 12 and 14 and I'm just not sure it is the right thing to do. 
There does seem to be more research going on about the role sperm plays in miscarraige and I do check every now and then. This article is interesting.
Damaged sperm could be to blame for repeated miscarriages | Fertility problems | The Guardian
Anyway, sorry I can't report back with more positive news. I hope those of you who are on a ttc journey at the moment get the support you need and a successful result.


----------



## Dragan Stoev

Research says that 50 to 85 percent of miscarriages hapens to have chromosomal abnormalities, which is errors while dividing the cells. Certain cells in the sperm or egg fail to separate properly.


----------

